# What a lovely temperature....



## Andy B

....Just thought I'd tip a toe in the water. Looks like a really good forum and it's good to see some of the more controversial figures back. :lol: 

Andy.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Hi Andy,

Welcome to V.I.! Tell us a little about yourself. What music are you into? Do you have any music of yourself to share? 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Andy B

Hi Sid,

Btw I like what I've heard of your music. 

I write music for television in England - mostly orchestral stuff. I'm afraid I don't yet have a website to play you any of my work.

Andy.


----------



## Herman Witkam

Hi Andy. Welcome to V.I.
I'm curious about your music as well. Since I can view English channels here (BBC), what programmes did you do?


----------



## Andy B

Hi Herman,

I've got a series on BBC3 at the moment. It's a comedy and the BBC tend to put most comedies out on BBC3 first to tempt the viewer into buying a set top box - I think it goes out on BBC2 in the New Year. Anyway, it's called 'My Life in Film' and it's about someone who wants to direct films, but doesn't have a clue. Each episode is based on a famous film - 'Top Gun', 'Rear Window', 'The Shining', 'Shallow Grave', 'Eight & a Hal'f and 'Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid'. It was a great gig for me as I had to write music that was similar to the film for each different episode. Episode 2 - 'Rear Window' goes out tonight at 9:30PM BBC3. Let me know what you think.

Andy.


----------



## Herman Witkam

forgot to mention....only channel 1+2 here...will have to wait until the new year.


----------



## Scott Cairns

Hi Andy, are you the same Andy that did the amazing De Bussy (i think it was De Bussy) midi mockup?

If so, I think its one of the best midi pieces I've ever heard.

Oh, and welcome from me too!


----------



## Andy B

Scott Cairns said:


> Hi Andy, are you the same Andy that did the amazing De Bussy (i think it was De Bussy) midi mockup?
> 
> If so, I think its one of the best midi pieces I've ever heard.
> 
> Oh, and welcome from me too!



Hi Scott,

Yes that was me and thanks for the compliment.

Andy.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Welcome to VI, Andy.
Glad to have you here...


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome to VI Control, AndyB! 

That Debussy mockup you put together was a real eye opener :shock: Excellent work, man. Hope to hear more stuff from you. When you get time, post an mp3 or two - in the meantime, enjoy yourself and see you around the forums.


----------



## CJ

Welcome AndyB - so... where is that Debussy mp3? :D


----------



## Andy B

Hi CJ,

http://www.vsl.co.at/english/demos/clas ... vagues.htm

Andy.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

With each new member I start to feel more and more humble... 

Welcome to this great place, Andy!


----------



## Frederick Russ

Andy - I just listened again - whoa! _How do you do it?_ 6:25 of one incredible midi mockup - perhaps one of the best for realism and convincing articulations I have ever heard. 

Welcome again to V.I. Control! I would really like to know how you approached this mockup - wonderful work.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Andy,

Great to have you here! this forum is getting better and better.

for those who have not heard Andy's work, i'll vouch for his talent (not that should help in any way).

"Hi Herman, 

I've got a series on BBC3 at the moment. It's a comedy and the BBC tend to put most comedies out on BBC3 first to tempt the viewer into buying a set top box - I think it goes out on BBC2 in the New Year. Anyway, it's called 'My Life in Film' and it's about someone who wants to direct films, but doesn't have a clue. Each episode is based on a famous film - 'Top Gun', 'Rear Window', 'The Shining', 'Shallow Grave', 'Eight & a Hal'f and 'Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid'. It was a great gig for me as I had to write music that was similar to the film for each different episode. Episode 2 - 'Rear Window' goes out tonight at 9:30PM BBC3. Let me know what you think. 

Andy."

sounds like a great premise. i'm sure someone in the states will either steal it or produce an american version within a few years. That's how it always works, btw you can take back "Who Wants to be a Millionare" now.



?


----------



## CJ

This is really good stuff Andy B (thanks for the link) - one of the best I've heard.

CJ


----------



## Edgen

halo there Andy from England! 

good to have you in the forum!

/j


----------



## Andy B

Craig Sharmat said:


> sounds like a great premise. i'm sure someone in the states will either steal it or produce an american version within a few years. That's how it always works, btw you can take back "Who Wants to be a Millionare" now.
> 
> 
> 
> ?





:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hi Craig, did we really create that monster? As Marlon Brando once said - "The horror........."

Andy.


----------



## Andy B

Frederick said:


> Andy - I just listened again - whoa! _How do you do it?_ 6:25 of one incredible midi mockup - perhaps one of the best for realism and convincing articulations I have ever heard. I would really like to know how you approached this mockup - wonderful work.



Hi Frederick,

Great forum btw. Here's a link to the original post:
http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12510 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=12510)
- but if it doesn't cover something you want to know please feel free to ask.

Andy.


----------



## Christian Marcussen

Hi there Andy... welcome


----------



## DURO

Hey Andy... WELCOME! 

Take a look and also listen to my score. Give it your expert opinion!
My FilmScore2 with Video. The Alexander trailer...
http://home.comcast.net/~gsmedia/media/alexander.wmv


----------



## John Perkins

Andy B said:


> Hi CJ,
> 
> http://www.vsl.co.at/english/demos/clas ... vagues.htm
> 
> Andy.



This was without a doubt the best midi mockup I've heard. But I remember from your original posting of it on another forum that it used lots of different sample libraries. Did you rework it for VSL only?

John


----------



## Andy B

DURO said:


> Hey Andy... WELCOME!
> 
> Take a look and also listen to my score. Give it your expert opinion!
> My FilmScore2 with Video. The Alexander trailer...
> http://home.comcast.net/~gsmedia/media/alexander.wmv



Hi Duro,

The link doesn't work for me. It loads the 5.5mb and then I get nothing....?

Andy.


----------



## Andy B

John Perkins said:


> This was without a doubt the best midi mockup I've heard. But I remember from your original posting of it on another forum that it used lots of different sample libraries. Did you rework it for VSL only?
> John



Hi John,

Thanks for the compliment. No I didn't rework the piece exclusively for VSL, but we felt that as VSL played probably about a 75% role we could justify putting it on the site. 

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## DURO

Andy B said:


> DURO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Andy... WELCOME!
> 
> Take a look and also listen to my score. Give it your expert opinion!
> My FilmScore2 with Video. The Alexander trailer...
> http://home.comcast.net/~gsmedia/media/alexander.wmv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Duro,
> 
> The link doesn't work for me. It loads the 5.5mb and then I get nothing....?
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


:!: I forgot you use MAC :shock: I'll make a quicktime version of it.
Stand By.....


----------



## DonnieChristian

Andy,

I agree that this is probably the most fantastic demo I have EVER heard!! The only thing that bumed me out a bit was that you had stated that you had used my percussion but VSL would not recognize this on their site. I felt, and still feel, this was a "slight" because on every other demo where a third party library is used they give credit to it.... :cry:


----------



## Andy B

DonnieChristian said:


> Andy,
> 
> I agree that this is probably the most fantastic demo I have EVER heard!! The only thing that bumed me out a bit was that you had stated that you had used my percussion but VSL would not recognize this on their site. I felt, and still feel, this was a "slight" because on every other demo where a third party library is used they give credit to it.... :cry:



Hi Donnie,

I'd like to return the compliment by saying how great I think the London Orchestral Percussion set is. On the VSL front I can understand how you feel, but Herb did end up quite rightly crediting the Library in his intro post to the piece:

I'm proudly presenting this milestone in midi orchestration: 

Claude Debussy / La Mer / Jeux de vagues 
arranged and mixed by Andy B.

Andy supported us with a detailed VSL instrument list he used for this mock up. All instruments are perf-legatos unless stated otherwise. 
Andy also ownes only VSL Pro Edition Performance Set. 
Therefor all percussion instruments are non VSL (London Orchestral Percussion) 

I've found Herb to be one of the most honourable men in the business, so I just wanted to bring this to your attention - for your sake also.  

Thanks again,

Andy.


----------



## DonnieChristian

Andy,

Thanks for letting me know. This does make me feel a lot better. I had contacted Herb after it was posted an omitted and he had responded and told me basically "sorry not going to do it...". Glad to see he finally posted something.


----------



## DURO

Andy! here you go!! QUICKTIME

http://home.comcast.net/~gsmedia/media/alexander_qt.mov 

Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Duro, why are you posting irrelevent things in this thread? I've noticed in some of your other posts you tend to post completely irrelevent information - which is making me chafe.


----------



## Andy B

DURO said:


> Andy! here you go!! QUICKTIME
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~gsmedia/media/alexander_qt.mov
> 
> Let me know what you think!!!



Hi Duro,

I thought the demo worked well, but you're pitching yourself in an area of music that is compositionally and sonically almost universally recognisable. The problem with this is that if it falls even slightly short on either of these fronts, it can become quite obvious. So even though I think you've made a good job of it, there are still some things that you could improve. The brass/drum ostinato works well, but feels like it needs to develop into something bigger and more climactic at the end. In terms of the samples - nice work - what version of EWQLSO are you using? There are a few issues - the held brass note over the Intermedia logo ends with what sounds like a low pass filter closing that makes it seem quite synthetic, I don't know if the filter is built into the library? Also the trombone ostinato sounds like it's phasing. Did you double up the sample or is it the Quicktime compression used? The overall mix I find a little to dry for the genre as well.

Anyway you're pretty close.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## DURO

> Hi Duro,
> 
> I thought the demo worked well, but you're pitching yourself in an area of music that is compositionally and sonically almost universally recognisable. The problem with this is that if it falls even slightly short on either of these fronts, it can become quite obvious. So even though I think you've made a good job of it, there are still some things that you could improve. The brass/drum ostinato works well, but feels like it needs to develop into something bigger and more climactic at the end. In terms of the samples - nice work - what version of EWQLSO are you using? There are a few issues - the held brass note over the Intermedia logo ends with what sounds like a low pass filter closing that makes it seem quite synthetic, I don't know if the filter is built into the library? Also the trombone ostinato sounds like it's phasing. Did you double up the sample or is it the Quicktime compression used? The overall mix I find a little to dry for the genre as well.
> 
> Anyway you're pretty close.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.





Hi Andy!
Thanks for the tips!

The QT compression has killed the feel for this "Score" as I like to call it!! :cry: 
It is a test of the EWQL SO GOLD. The score is not done yet.
There is plenty Natural Acoustic in the EWQL GOLD but I did a small QT mov. of it and that killed a lot of the acoustic and it makes a phasing FX.
Not good. :oops: But I though you would look over that!. It is a small video clip after all. Lo video res.....Lo audio res...

I have no Classical training. But I love Classical music!!!!!

Oh well, maybe next time. It looks like I'm running out of luck in this forum. Someone does not like what I post ( Aaron Sapp ) said that I'm posting irrelevent things in this thread. 

Sorry Mr. Sapp!! :shock: 

PS:Sorry if I misspell something.


----------



## DURO

*oops!*



Aaron Sapp said:


> Duro, why are you posting irrelevent things in this thread? I've noticed in some of your other posts you tend to post completely irrelevent information - which is making me chafe.




I shall remove myself from your beautiful Thread.. :? 
Thanks for the public insult! :wink: 

Salvador Pelaez 
www.gsrstudio.com


----------



## Andy B

DURO said:


> Oh well, maybe next time. It looks like I'm running out of luck in this forum.



Hey Duro,

Don't feel fed up about what I posted, because most of the issues I now know were down to the compression, so compositionally it was very close. As far as I'm concerned it was also perfectly acceptable for you to ask me to have a listen to your cue in this thread.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## DURO

Andy B said:


> DURO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, maybe next time. It looks like I'm running out of luck in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Duro,
> 
> Don't feel fed up about what I posted, because most of the issues I now know were down to the compression, so compositionally it was very close. As far as I'm concerned it was also perfectly acceptable for you to ask me to have a listen to your cue in this thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy.
Click to expand...


YOur review on my scoring is very welcome. When I said, running out of luck, I ment to say that Sapp did not like my post..

This is the same score in MP3
http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/filmscore2.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... score2.mp3)

I'll work on it some more....


----------



## Aaron Sapp

Don't make a mountain out of a molehill there chum. Your post is fine - just misplaced. =] But hey, I'm probably the only one thinking that, so hey! :roll:


----------



## Herman Witkam

Duro > There's a great members composition section. Why not use it :wink:


----------



## DURO

Herman Witkam said:


> Duro > There's a great members composition section. Why not use it :wink:




WItkam, Sapp, :wink: Guys!
What are we suppose to be talking about in this forum??? :idea: :?: 

I was invited to this forum via e-mail. I'm not here because I found it.
I did use the members composition thread.
I was introducing myself to ANDY! and I wanted his opinion about my "SCORE",, If we can call it like that!
The first thing that I was told in this forum was to post my music, and I did.. I'm not showing off!!!
If you read my intro you would fine that it's true....

Also, If you take a look at my picture, you would see that I'm smiling at you, SO, Many Blessings for all of you.

God Bless! :D


----------



## Frederick Russ

Well as you know you are very welcome here as all of us. Let's try to keep it on topic though  - this was an intro thread for Andy B!


----------



## frankvg

Welcome Andy,

Your 'Jeux de vagues' is simply wonderful; really looking forward to hearing more of your work.

cheerio,
Frank


----------



## Trev Parks

Hey Andy

I just watched The Shining on 3. Excellent!. Not at all what I expected. That was the guy from My Family wasn't it?. The legno, snaps, choral clusters etc (Penderecki/Bartok) were close to the original - nicely researched. That bit when his mate goes over to the typewriter tray and finds all his unpaid reminders was hilarious.

Anyway, really well done and enjoyable. If you get the time, walk us through the process as I'd love to know what and who you used to achieve the results.


----------



## Andy B

Trev Parks said:


> Hey Andy
> 
> I just watched The Shining on 3. Excellent!. Not at all what I expected. That was the guy from My Family wasn't it?. The legno, snaps, choral clusters etc (Penderecki/Bartok) were close to the original - nicely researched. That bit when his mate goes over to the typewriter tray and finds all his unpaid reminders was hilarious.
> 
> Anyway, really well done and enjoyable. If you get the time, walk us through the process as I'd love to know what and who you used to achieve the results.



Thanks Trev. That episode was by far the most fun to do. Yes Art is played by Kris Marshall from 'My Family'. The whole score is samples and if anyone's interested I could post a couple of cues - as you rightly pointed out it's basically Ligeti/Penderecki & Bartok pastiche.

Andy.


----------



## Scott Cairns

Hi Andy, I was wondering if you wouldnt mind going into detail about your background and training in music?

I've started a thread on what might be expected training wise to be a pro composer these days;

http://www.sanctusangelis.com/forum/vie ... =2919#2919


Thanks!


----------



## lux

Hi Andy,

I was the first to comment your great Debussy mockup on NS....and I'm one of the last to welcome you here....i missed this thread :(...

hehe, so better later than never...welcome and enjoy this place!

Ciao
Luca


----------



## TheoKrueger

I was waiting to hear that DeBussy Mock-up before i welcome you but even now that my connection is back , the Vsl site still refuses to give me that mp3 ...

Oh well ,


Welcome Andy ! Enjoy your time with us


----------



## Trev Parks

Andy B said:


> Thanks Trev. That episode was by far the most fun to do. Yes Art is played by Kris Marshall from 'My Family'. The whole score is samples and if anyone's interested I could post a couple of cues - as you rightly pointed out it's basically Ligeti/Penderecki & Bartok pastiche.
> 
> Andy.



If you can post some cues that would be great, with a run down of the samples used. I was interested in finding out what piano sample you used actually as this was the one thing I thought wasn't sampled (at least out of my bedroom tv speakers, which aren't very awesome!). 

I'm only sad I missed the others. Fortunately, 3 seems to be the premiere spot before going terrestrial so I'll keep my eyes open in the new year.


----------



## MusicianDesigner

Andy, I've just one thing to say: you are a magician!
I've heard "Jeux de Vagues" a while ago, and recently the Holst mock up.
Amazing... I'm honoured you pay attention to my vocalist... Surely you'll make much better stuff than what I did with it :oops: 

David


----------



## Andy B

MusicianDesigner said:



> Andy, I've just one thing to say: you are a magician!
> I've heard "Jeux de Vagues" a while ago, and recently the Holst mock up.
> Amazing... I'm honoured you pay attention to my vocalist... Surely you'll make much better stuff than what I did with it :oops:
> 
> David



I thought you did a good job on the Wagner. PM me if you've got any questions about my mockups.

Andy.


----------



## MusicianDesigner

On the Wagner? Well, it was almost the original score, without the nuances...


----------

